# Clutch



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a 07 outty 800 with 31" outlaw skinnys can anyone tell me the best primary and secondary spring to go with?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm running 29.5 law2's on my '11. Orange EPI primary, 3 XMR/renegade weights(other 3 are still stock outty weights), and a 650 secondary helix. - LOVE the set-up, will take-off with & effectively turn the tires in all conditions & still has a very reasonable cruising rpm in both low & high range. 

I initially tried the Red EPI secondary spring; it wasn't nearly enough by itself in the mud we ride in, and I wasn't happy with how it acted(holds the r's up all the time). - I pulled it & put the 650 helix in, was much happier with the performance & characteristcs of it but still wasn't enough by itself. . 

I then put the Orange primary spring in; was able to take-off with & turn the tires, but thicker stuff was still an issue, not able to get the r's up enough & often slipping the belt still. - I then swapped three of the outty weights for the lighter XMR/renegade weights & have been very happy with it since. 

The White primary spring by itself would act similar to the Orange & the three gade weights, but wouldn't be quite as "balanced" or linear acting. 




That's my take on the stock clutches. I have maybe $100 total in parts so it's worth it to me that way, if I were to do anything else it would be simply to spend the $ to step-up to an aftermarket primary. A good clutch kit will run almost half the cost of a primary, which IMO is simply "throwing good money after bad" with the design issues of the stock primary.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks man


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

How much does the setup u have affect top end? 


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry just noticed - 

It's actually faster, as the previous shift-out was low enough that it couldn't pull it effectively.


----------

